# Rocky River report December 28



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

The updated Cleveland Metroparks fishing report (including Rocky River conditions) is at the following link:

www.clemetparks.com/recreation/fishing/fishingreport.asp

Mike


----------

